# [Solved] NetworkManager Wireless Issue (CCMP, AES)

## YTKColumba

Hello,

I am new to Gentoo and I am having issue trying to connect to wireless.

I am currently running Kernel 3.10.25 on GNOME 3 with NetworkManager. I am trying to connect to a wireless network with WPA2 and AES, but it does not seem to be working. Though TKIP network seem to be working. NetworkManager doesn't seem to give me an option to switch between AES and TKIP.

I was wondering if there are anything I need to enable to get Wi-Fi working on AES?Last edited by YTKColumba on Mon Feb 10, 2014 6:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

Does your router support ccmp/aes?

```
 emerge wireless-tools

iwlist <interface name> scan
```

 and/or

```
 emerge iw

iw <interface name> scan
```

 scan should show  *Quote:*   

>  Group Cipher : CCMP
> 
>                         Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
> 
>                         Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

  if wpa2-psk mode is supported

Does your kernel support AES? My menuconfig, courtesy of pappy's kernel seeds, contains  *Quote:*   

>   -*- Cryptographic API  --->
> 
> --- Cryptographic API                                              
> 
> *** Crypto core or helper ***                                
> ...

  Since I use Pappy's crypto choices mindlessly and they work to give me CCMP in networkmanager, I can but recommend using them and rebuilding the kernel if changes are involved.

----------

## YTKColumba

The router does support CCMP/AES cause my windows machine is connected via AES.

Is there anything specific in the kernel I need to support AES?

I have enabled

```

AES cipher algorithms

AES cipher algorithms (x86_64)

AES cipher algorithms (AES-NI)

```

Do I need all the configuration you've listed?

----------

## DONAHUE

as I said, I mindlessly use what pappy suggested for crypto choices having no idea as to what is mandatory, optional, or useless in this set of choices

you might also want to check emerge --info output to see if the Use flag ssl is present

----------

## YTKColumba

I added 

```
ssl
```

 to 

```
make.conf
```

 but still unable to connect using AES...

----------

## DONAHUE

take a look at http://imgur.com/CJHCgxZ

open the NetworkManager GUI - icon upper right toolbar

open Network Settings

open settings for your wifi network icon is gear on a button

select security

select wpa & wpa2-personal

apply

browse to /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto <your wifi network name> which should contain  *Quote:*   

> [802-11-wireless-security]
> 
> key-mgmt=wpa-psk
> 
> psk=yourphrase

 

----------

## YTKColumba

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> take a look at http://imgur.com/CJHCgxZ
> 
> open the NetworkManager GUI - icon upper right toolbar
> 
> open Network Settings
> ...

 

I do not seem to have a security icon on upper right toolbar

----------

## DONAHUE

Perhaps you have a Windows 8 looking start screen with a bunch of tiles in it; one of which is labeled Network? If so, open it. A Settings dialog should open. If so, find your wifi interface's row. In that row, click the button with a gear on it. That should open a dialog labeled with your network name. Left side has a column of choices: Details, Security, Identity, IPv4, IPv6, Reset. Click Security.

You may have to access the tile screen via activities in the upper left of the screen.

----------

## YTKColumba

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Perhaps you have a Windows 8 looking start screen with a bunch of tiles in it; one of which is labeled Network? If so, open it. A Settings dialog should open. If so, find your wifi interface's row. In that row, click the button with a gear on it. That should open a dialog labeled with your network name. Left side has a column of choices: Details, Security, Identity, IPv4, IPv6, Reset. Click Security.
> 
> You may have to access the tile screen via activities in the upper left of the screen.

 

Ok, I found it, you have to be connected to a network before it shows, but it didn't show for me cause I can't connect to the AES network.

Also I found the solution for this, apparently I installed everything correctly, but it just that I could not connect to the network because only root can connect and normal user does not have permission. Is there anyway of solving that so normal users can connect?

Thanks for the help

----------

## DONAHUE

gpasswd -a $USER plugdev according to http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager

a good gentoo rule of thumb is: be root when installing or configuring straight up or with su

----------

## YTKColumba

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> gpasswd -a $USER plugdev according to http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager
> 
> a good gentoo rule of thumb is: be root when installing or configuring straight up or with su

 

I already had my normal user in plugdev group when trying to connect, it did not seem to work.

----------

